# Game Thread for the week of 3/2: Kings vs. Heat, Lakers, Clippers, & Timberwolves



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tonight's game: Miami (11-45) at Kings (26-32)



> *Tipoff:* 6 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Arco Arena
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I wish I had been able to see tonights game! Down 20 at half time, the Kings had a 71 point second half, and won by 11.

Kings 120, Heat 109

Udrih: 23 Points (9/12 FG), 9 Assists, and 3 Steals.
Artest: 32 Points(12/22 FG)
Martin: 29 Points (14/17 FT)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Heating up for a comeback: Down by 23, Kings show grit



> There was no yelling in the locker room this time except for the celebratory kind. There were no challenges of manhood except the one the Kings had met collectively.
> 
> The Kings, whose private postgame locker room scene after their debacle of a defeat in Miami on Tuesday was likely the worst of the season, avoided what would have been a disastrous double-up Sunday night at Arco Arena.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Lakers, Kings renew rivalry: It doesn't quite hold the significance or acrimony of seasons past, but Sacramento could still be a factor in the role of spoiler











> Where have you guys been all season?
> 
> The Lakers run into an old foe, finally, heading north to play the Sacramento Kings tonight in a rivalry that held plenty of significance earlier this decade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tonight's Game: L.A. Lakers (42-18) at Kings (27-32)



> *Tipoff:* 7 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Arco Arena
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck. You're going to need it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

There needs to be an Amber Alert for Kevin Martin. Dude disappeared.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bryant, Lakers come from behind to defeat Kings



> With the chants of "MVP" inside a packed Arco Arena, Kobe Bryant sank both of his free throws with a little more than four minutes remaining to give the Lakers their first lead of the night and enough momentum to carry them to a 117-105 win Tuesday.
> 
> The Kings led by as many as 13 points against their division rivals in front of the first announced sellout of 17,317 since a Dec. 26 loss to Boston.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good game guys. Hell of a battle.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy, crazy game. We probably should have lost that game, but we came through when it mattered most.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

good game.. no worries, easy win for you guys tonight..


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bryant is too much as Kings falter down stretch



> The man in purple tried his best to quiet the visitors, but he could do little about the wave of noise falling down upon him.
> 
> Never mind that this was just the second sellout at Arco Arena this season. Kobe Bryant and his incredible killer instinct had sparked deafening chants for "MVP," and the Kings fan seated near the floor waved his arms at the Lakers fans without any hope of lowering the volume.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It's like old times as Kobe comes alive



> If anyone had forgotten the fourth-quarter ritual, the frequent turn of events when these teams meet here, tune in to the highlight shows. All that was missing were the familiar faces – Vlade Divac, Chris Webber, Doug Christie, Peja Stojakovic, Bobby Jackson, Mike Bibby – and the cowbells that long ago were banned from the building.
> 
> Until the deciding period, the Kings looked like the better team, with Brad Miller orchestrating an offense (a la Divac), Beno Udrih contributing a solid floor game, Ron Artest making Kobe sweat, and the partisan sellout crowd overpowering the smattering of Laker loyalists. There were backdoor cuts, reverse layups, timely follow shots, and a rare one-handed slam by an impassioned Artest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tonight's game: Kings (27-33) at L.A. Clippers (19-39)



> *Tipoff:* 7:30 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Staples Center
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bad loss vs. the Clips tonight. Even without Artest & Martin, this is a game they should have won.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Double whammy for Kings: Sacramento suffers losses to two Los Angeles clubs in two nights



> This was Los Angeles, and this was a high-flying player with all-worldly talent.
> 
> But unlike the night before at Arco Arena, this was not Kobe Bryant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tonight's game: Minnesota (12-48) at Kings (27-34)



> *Tipoff:* 7 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Arco Arena
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Although Martin and Artest have been deemed questionable, they might play tonight against Minnesota.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Kevin Martin scores 48!!!, Kings lose to worst team in the west*










Box Score - Timberwolves 111, Kings 103

Kevin Martin: 48 Points (12/23 FG, 2/5 3PFG, 22/24 FT)



> Martin scored a career-high 48 points for the Kings and set a career high, a Sacramento-era record and an Arco Arena record for free throws converted with 22.


----------

